# Engine problems / Shady mechanic 2007 2.5 s



## sammysam (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey guys ! im a new owner here in texas of a 2007 Altima 2.5s 90k miles. The engine recently started knocking and i took it to a mechanic who told me i have 2 broken Thermostats. I was quoted 1000 $ to replace thermostats and new spark plugs?? i thought that was crazy high. 

1 Can i replace these on my own? 

2 OR how much is a fair price for a mechanics labor if i buy the parts? 


I will attach the copy of the Diagnostics / Repair Quote 

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet



Thanks so much for anybody with help or advice.


Sam


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

seems high but ask around even call the dealership to see what they would quote if the dealership quotes less then that shady mechanic i would assume he's ripping you off


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Labor charges are generally $110 - $120 per hour. The ignition coils are expensive as well as the iridium spark plugs; however the plugs are good for 105,000 MI which is the recommended replace interval. If you've done auto mechanics work and are fairly knowledgeable, then replacing the coil, spark plugs and thermostats is not difficult. Since you're getting a P0301 misfire code for #1 cyl, the #1 spark plug may have fouled up. To start off, just replace the plugs first, reset the fault codes and see if the P0301 returns; if the code returns, swap #1 coil with #2 coil. If you're now getting a P0302 code, then you've got a bad coil. If at this point after the coil swap, you're still getting a P0301 code, then the #1 fuel injector most likely has a problem.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If you have a place to work on it, I say go for it yourself. You will be more connected to the vehicle, and you could either save on the parts or get better quality parts. I note they don't specify what they will be installing. If its all NGK prices are high but not horrible for the plugs and coil. You could get the thermostats for half of what they are charging as well as the coolant. Surprised they arent checking the temperature sensor, as I would guess that a bad one could also set off that code. Turns out yup-- read this-- OBD-II Trouble Code: P0128 Coolant Thermostat (Coolant Temperature Below Thermostat Regulating Temperature)

Has the coolant/anti-freeze ever been changed to your knowledge? And if its any consolation your spark plugs are close to their replacement interval. Wonder what a Nissan dealer would charge? And if they may a technical service bulletin for it. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## sammysam (Jan 3, 2016)

quadraria10 said:


> If you have a place to work on it, I say go for it yourself. You will be more connected to the vehicle, and you could either save on the parts or get better quality parts.


UPDATE Hey thanks for all of the advice. i got that p3001 error .. I replaced Coil and spark plug MYSELF from Advanced auto zone ..it all cost me only about 100 $. seems to be running fine now. 

Crazy rip off mechanic tryna charge 1100$ to my wife who walked into the shop ALONE... ... 

aw man... cant we all be a bit more honest..


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good stuff. I share your feelings about some garages so called ''good business'' practices, but to be frank its widespread for everything from home repair to dentistry. Somehow there is always a disincentive to save people money...
Anyway, I find doing it yourself is very empowering, and I am sure you are a hero in your wife's eyes. And that comes with its own benefits lol.
Word to the wise, don't forget to change your coolant when you get a chance. Its the simplest thing you can do to maintain the long term health of your radiator,heater core and engine cooling system in general. I kind of doubt you really need to change the two thermostats in a 2007.


----------

